# TTCers get together. May 2009



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Through Gingerbeer a few of us organsied a TTCers get together last 2 months and had a lovely evening talking about the joys of cervical mucas and the stresses of the 2WW! etc  

Anyway we're tryin to arrange another one for May

http://boards.gingerbeer.co.uk/index.php?topic=86907.0

If anyone fancies it please PM me and i'll send you my mobile no.

Dawn

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

is it going to be every month?

i would love to be able to come along when im in england in the summer, as im missing the get together at Kerry;s.

is it jsut for TTCers or can people with babies come too?  having typed that i just realised i wont be bringing the baby to first out and wagamamas in the evening ... she will probably want to be sleeping ....

ahhh well scratch that! 

 

have a good time all those who do go!


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey aimee

We're keeping it as a TTC'ers get together at the moment but Gingerbeer do have regular Rainbow Family meet ups. Here's the details of the next one

http://boards.gingerbeer.co.uk/index.php?topic=87415.0

Dawn x

/links


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks dawn!!


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Dawn where is First Out?


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

M&Mtb - it is in Soho  If you happen to be in London.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/66/6600/First_Out_Cafe_Bar/Soho

Oh you are in Manchester - we come up to Manchester quite often so if you do one up there let us know.

Good Luck

/links


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

the2mummies, thanks for the response 

London is a bit far for us to make   

Will keep a look out for any meet ups closer to Manchester.

S x x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Our next London TTCers meet up is May 7th for dinner.

I know there are couple of FFers coming already.

Anymore IM myself or Dyketastic for more info.


----------



## Texas Rose (Aug 15, 2008)

I might try to come along to this...would be nice to meet some folks going through the same stuff, and hopefully by the beginning of May things will have started to move along for us. Can someone IM me where/times?

Thanks!!


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Texasrose

The plan at the moment is TCR station about 6 then First Out from 6.15-6.30 until about 7.30pm.

If you need a different arrangement we can probs sort something.

Hayley


----------

